# cheat meals



## carli (Jan 30, 2011)

out of curiousity whether on a bulking or cutting diet what do you guys eat for your cheat meals?? i personally have a roast dinner on a sunday and that makes me feel great plus its not even that bad as a cheat.. so come on what do you guys eat


----------



## Sanisent (Jan 30, 2011)

Kfc


----------



## shortstop (Jan 30, 2011)

pizza baby. and roast beef po boys. even on cheat days, i still stay away from fried foods. o yea and pancakes. yum yum


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 30, 2011)

For some weird freaking reason I LOVE the wreck sandwich at PotBelly's my ex gf used to eat their a lot and I gave in one day and got something(blame it all on her ha)  jardiniere their is unbelievable. So if I do a cheat meal its on Sunday and ill usually just get that for a filler.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

It depends. It's different all the time. I used to go to Taco Bell for cheat meals, but rarely do anymore.


----------



## carli (Jan 31, 2011)

ah its ok to have one every now and again, for a cheat meal i wouldn really eat pizza or anythin like that at all rather have a big huge sandwich or all the trimmings with a steak its all good tho


----------



## big60235 (Jan 31, 2011)

I try to keep cheat meals to a minimum but my new favorite is 5 guys burgers and fries. Have spend many a cheat day at pizza places, taco bell, or china buffets. Then usually followed by hours of cardio the next day.


----------



## carli (Jan 31, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I try to keep cheat meals to a minimum but my new favorite is 5 guys burgers and fries. Have spend many a cheat day at pizza places, taco bell, or china buffets. Then usually followed by hours of cardio the next day.



i know ha ha its all good at the time but then its a nightmare the next day t work it off


----------



## GMO (Jan 31, 2011)

Pizza...it's always pizza.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 1, 2011)

pizza or burritos


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 1, 2011)

Hot dogs or pizza....oh wait we're talking about cheat meals right?


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It depends. It's different all the time. I used to go to Taco Bell for cheat meals, but rarely do anymore.


 

I get guilty with it, but have done that.  My guy Curt James, got me going on that.  I think, that place is still better then most all the rest.

Another cheating issue is having that taste of ice cream, the one that you don't get everyday.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 3, 2011)

Pizza or BBQ ribs and Fries


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 3, 2011)

my cheat day is Saturday, I look soo forward to that day cause anything goes, anything I want all day long. Pizza,box o cookie,Tub o ice cream, potato chips, Mcdonalds..simply whatever I want.
 I am 205 and about 10% bodyfat. It works for me as long as after Saturday I go back to my regular thing


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 3, 2011)

lol seems for most its Pizza..


----------



## shawn5 (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys,..
I save my cheat meals for the weekends as I usually end up drinking as well. During the week I am able to keep a better routine with work and such.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

carli said:


> ah its ok to have one every now and again, for a cheat meal i wouldn really eat pizza or anythin like that at all rather have a big huge sandwich or all the trimmings with a steak its all good tho



I wouldn't call steak a cheat.


----------



## carli (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I wouldn't call steak a cheat.



i know steak isnt a treat but when you have it with onion rings pepper sauce peas chips and yorkshire puddings its a fairly good pig out


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

taco bell


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

sushi


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

mexican food


----------



## magger (Feb 10, 2011)

beer batterd walleye fillets
fries n a beer


----------



## AmM (Feb 10, 2011)

Pastrami Reuben and Nacho's Supreme


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I get down with some Carnitas and sopes from a legit Mexicali restaurant in town.  Usually once every two weeks.


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 11, 2011)

mexican food and dos equis


----------



## xp123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Giant roast beef and provolone from jersey mikes


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 11, 2011)

calaja52 said:


> mexican food and dos equis




_"Stay thirsty my friends."_


----------



## LionInTheJungle (Feb 13, 2011)

pollo a la crema!


----------



## onthesetflickr (Feb 20, 2011)

Steak n shake guacamole burger. Mmmmmm


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pork... i love to fire up by smoker either pulled pork or ribs i fucking crave huge chunks of meat..


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2011)

Vitanemese soup is so good


----------

